
Ask HN: Users complaining of downtime, but no alerts and nothing in logs? - mpcovcd
Anyone have experience with this? Had a user say the site has not been available frequently recently. Its a static site, and I have uptime monitors setup that have never been triggered. Additionally, it seems most of these reports come from foreign countries (this report being specific to Germany).
======
mtmail
You could check if your server IP is on a blacklist
[https://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx/](https://mxtoolbox.com/blacklists.aspx/)
Those are usually for/against email spam. Often entries remains after the
owner or the whole website changed.

If you use https you could try to find out if the user's browser doesn't
support your (offered) chiphers
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/) Internet
Explorer 6 comes to mind. We run an API and sometimes, though very rare, users
try to access it using http/1.0 or other super old compiled binaries. Or see
'SSL handshake' errors in our load balancer logs.

------
nwrk
Did you tried to speak with IT department ? I belive they should be able to
debug or escalate with hosting provider.

